# NORDIC CLANSMAN-first of a new concept



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

In the 1970s and 80s the Lithgow yard at Port Glasgow built 4 250000dwt VLCCs in two sections these being Joined afloat.
The first of these was launched as NAESS SCOTSMAN in April 1973.The bow section was launched in January 1974.
Renamed NORDIC CLANSMAN whilst being joined up,she sailed in April 1974 to drydock in Lisbon,no British drydock being able to accommodate her.
Unfortunately,the decline in VLCC construction brought to an end this form of building.The yard continued building oil rigs and is all but flattened now,being given over to retail development.
Another shot showing the two sections alongside waiting to be joined up.


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Greetings Fairfield from Oldbosun. 250,000 tons you say. Amazing. I never did sail on anything that big. Saw plenty of 'em though. 
Let's see.....that equal 25 of the 10,000 tonners that I did sail on. 
24 less Captains
24 less Chief Engineers
24 less mates, 24 less 2nd mates, 24 less....................on and on.
Look at all the wages they didn't have to pay. Mind boggling.!!


----------



## philacemark (Jun 13, 2010)

The Nordic Clansman was a classic of bad design, the electrical control panels were located on top of the boiler platforms and the temperature rose to 60 degrees or more in the tropics, the relays melted and warped causing all sorts of failures and the Lecky, (me) had to change them on the fly the first time I had a st Christopher hanging round my neck, coming out of the relay cabinet after changing a relay it landed back on my chest and burnt the emblem on my chest with a puff of steam. Worst ship I was on! Nordic Conqueror built in Japan was amazing. shame the cost cutting and poor design killed the British ship building so short sighted.


----------

